# الفورمالين وتركيزاته



## هانئ الجمل (15 مايو 2014)

الإخوة الأفاضل
أعضاء المنتدى بصفة عامة
والإخوة الكرام 
مشرفو القسم بصفة خاصة
تكرر الكلام عن استعمال الفورمالين كمادة حافظة فى بعض الصناعات الصغيرة
على أن يكون تركيزة 2 %
والسؤال :
من أى تركيز سوف نضيف الفورمالين
علما بأن التركيزات العالية الموجودة بالسوق المصرى
تتراوح بين 37% و 40% 
( يعنى ممكن نستخدم 2% من واحد منهم ؟ )
( أم أن تركيز الفورمالين الإجمالى فى التركيبة لابد أن يكون 2% ؟ )
أرجو الإفادة 
وجزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير
​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 مايو 2014)

تأتينا التركيزات من محلول الفورمالين اما 28-32% او 34-38% واحياتا نتعامل على اساس 37% - عموما ما يهم الصانع ان تحديد نسبة الفورمالدهيد فى التركيبه على اساس المحلول وليس صافى محتوى الفورمالدهيد- ومن الناحيه العمليه لن يكون الفرق يستحق هذا العناء فى تركيبات المنظفات - مثلا - لو اتخذنا نسبة 2% التى ضربتها لنا كمثال - ولو حسبناها على اقل تركيز وأكثر تركيز ستجد القيمه من 6 :7 جرام - تقريبا - فى التركيبه.


----------



## هانئ الجمل (16 مايو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> تأتينا التركيزات من محلول الفورمالين اما 28-32% او 34-38% واحياتا نتعامل على اساس 37% - عموما ما يهم الصانع ان تحديد نسبة الفورمالدهيد فى التركيبه على اساس المحلول وليس صافى محتوى الفورمالدهيد- ومن الناحيه العمليه لن يكون الفرق يستحق هذا العناء فى تركيبات المنظفات - مثلا - لو اتخذنا نسبة 2% التى ضربتها لنا كمثال - ولو حسبناها على اقل تركيز وأكثر تركيز ستجد القيمه من 6 :7 جرام - تقريبا - فى التركيبه.


أخى الكريم
الأستاذ محمود فتحى حماد
أشكرك أولا لتفاعلك الطيب والسريع
ولكن أخى 
( وطول بالك على شوية )
إذا كان المقصود حساب ( total formaldehyde ) فى التشغيلة
التى سوف يضاف إليها وبتطبيق معادلة التخفيف المعروفة
c1.v1=c2.v2
ولتشيغلة واحد لتر مثلا نحتاج حوالى 71 جرام من الفورمالين تركيز 28%
أو حوالى 53 جرام من الفورمالين تركيز 38%
وسواء أكانت هذه الكمية أم تلك فذلك كفيل بظهور الرائحة النفاذة للفورمالين
( يعنى دا يعتبر تركيز عالى لغرض الحفظ )
إذن 2% نسبة ( فى رأيى الشخصى ) ليست النسبة الصحيحة 
والسؤال :
ماهو أقل تركيز ( لإجمالى الفورمالدهيد ) فى أى تركيبة as preservative
حتى نستطيع الوصول إلى تركيز نقدر نقول عليه minimum effective concentration
معلهش طولت على حضرتك
ولكنى أحب تعلم المعلومة كاملة
وأشكرك ​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 مايو 2014)

1لتر من محلول الفورمالين التجارى 37% يحوى 370 جرام فورمالدهيد والباقى مياه واضافات اخرى تخص التركيبه - ونسبة 2% الافتراضيه هذه -تعنى 2% من نسبة تركيبة المنظف- تمثل 20 جرام محلول فورمالدهيد تركيز 37% فى حالة لو تركيبة المنظف 1 لتر - اما المعادله التى تتحدث عنها فهى نسب تركيز مختلفه لنفس المحلول وعلاقتها بالاحجام على شكل معادله. فى انتظار الرد


----------



## هانئ الجمل (16 مايو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> 1لتر من محلول الفورمالين التجارى 37% يحوى 370 جرام فورمالدهيد والباقى مياه واضافات اخرى تخص التركيبه - ونسبة 2% الافتراضيه هذه -تعنى 2% من نسبة تركيبة المنظف- تمثل 20 جرام محلول فورمالدهيد تركيز 37% فى حالة لو تركيبة المنظف 1 لتر - اما المعادله التى تتحدث عنها فهى نسب تركيز مختلفه لنفس المحلول وعلاقتها بالاحجام على شكل معادله. فى انتظار الرد


أخى الكريم
ببساطة شديدة
عندنا 1 لتر صابون سائل مثلا
نضيف له كام ملليلتر ( أو جرام ) من فورمالين تركيز 37% مثلا
وشكرا​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 مايو 2014)

اتبع النسبه المكتوبه فى التركيبه - اذا كانت 1% فورمالين 37%تركيز تصبح الاضافه 10جرام محلول فورمالين ولوكانت 2% تصبح الاضافه 20 جرام محلول فورمالين - فالنسبه تنسب لوزن المنظف. اما اذا كان السؤال هل النسبه تكفى من عدمه - يتوقف على سلامة التركيبه ومصدرها - ارسلها لأعرف مدى سلامتها - وان كان متعذر لاسرار المهنه - ارسلها على الميل وسيصلك الرد على الميل.


----------



## هانئ الجمل (16 مايو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> اتبع النسبه المكتوبه فى التركيبه - اذا كانت 1% فورمالين 37%تركيز تصبح الاضافه 10جرام محلول فورمالين ولوكانت 2% تصبح الاضافه 20 جرام محلول فورمالين - فالنسبه تنسب لوزن المنظف. اما اذا كان السؤال هل النسبه تكفى من عدمه - يتوقف على سلامة التركيبه ومصدرها - ارسلها لأعرف مدى سلامتها - وان كان متعذر لاسرار المهنه - ارسلها على الميل وسيصلك الرد على الميل.


مشكور أخى الكريم
ولنا لقاءات إن شاء الله​


----------



## hmozek5 (14 أبريل 2015)

ليست بحاجة الى كل هذا التعقيد


----------



## ابو روفيدا (25 أبريل 2015)

ازاي احدد نسبة الفورمالين


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 أبريل 2015)

كل التركيبات الموثقه - تكتب بنسب - سواء الفورمالين او باقى المكونات - وما كتب عاليه كانت امثله للتوضيح - التزم بالتركيبه


----------

